# Review Top 4+ Viên Uống trắng da tốt nhất 2021 Minh Lady Beauty



## minhladybeautyvn (15/10/21)

Viên uống trắng da từ lâu đã phát triển thành 1 trong các sản phẩm khiến trắng da được vô cùng phổ biến chị em phụ nữ tin dùng. Bởi làn da trắng là 1 trong các nét đẹp được nữ giới Châu Á đề cập chung và Việt Nam đề cập riêng đặc thù yêu thích. Vậy sản phẩm uống trắng da nào hiệu quả và an toàn cho sức khỏe?

Ngay dưới đây, Minh Lady Beauty xin giới thiệu khía cạnh đến bạn Top 8 viên uống trắng da tốt, bán chạy nhất 2022. Làm trẻ ranh thêm cho làn da bằng viên uống trắng da là 1 giải pháp thay thế toàn diện thực phẩm chức năng: Làm trắng da, chống nắng, trị nám, trẻ hóa… Nếu bạn “chưa” tậu được 1 sản phẩm khiến trắng da ưng ý, hãy tham khảo bài viết này của chúng tôi ngay nhé!

*Viên uống trắng da là gì?*







Viên Uống Trắng Da Dr Nano Royal Minh Lady Beauty Chính Hãng giá tốt

*Viên uống trắng da* có tên tiếng Anh là _Skin Whitening Capsule_, là một mẫu thực phẩm chức năng hỗ trợ khiến đẹp dạng viên uống. Trong thành phần của *thuốc uống trắng da* có chứa một số dưỡng chất mang tác dụng làm chậm công đoạn sản sinh Melanin – Sắc tố sở hữu lại màu dung nhan của da. Hơn vậy, cái viên uống này còn tác động tái hiện tế bào da và đẩy lùi quá trình lão hóa, từ đấy mang đến làn da tươi sáng trắng về tone màu da hơn.

Hiện nay, các *sản phẩm viên uống trắng da* toàn thân đều hoạt động theo cơ chế dưỡng trắng tự nhiên, bền vững, bám sát theo chu trình tái hiện da sinh học của cơ thể. Điều này đảm bảo an toàn cho da, không gây bào mòn hay kích ứng da như các sản phẩm dưỡng trắng thoa ngoại trừ da.

Ngoài ra, *viên uống trắng da* không bắt buộc là thuốc nên bạn sở hữu thể dùng có liều lượng ưng ý để cải thiện làn da và các tiện dụng dùng khác. Vậy nên bạn ko phải lo âu rằng sẽ bị phụ thuộc vào sản phẩm đâu nhé!

*Các thành phần trong viên uống trắng da*
*Viên uống trắng da* được sản xuất từ 1 hoặc đa dạng thành phần sở hữu tác dụng dưỡng trắng da và bổ sung thêm những dưỡng chất mang tác dụng nâng cao cường sức khỏe làn da. Nhằm mục tiêu tăng sức khỏe tổng thể, chống lão hóa giúp nâng cao cường hiệu quả dưỡng trắng, cho làn da trắng tự nhiên, căng mịn, đầy sức sống mà không gây tình trạng da trắng bệch như 1 số sản phẩm bôi không tính da.

Thành phần dưỡng trắng được đa dạng nhất trong các sản phẩm viên uống trắng da thường là *Vitamin C* và *Glutathione*. Trong đó:

*Vitamin C*
Đối mang làn da, *Vitamin C* (Axit Ascorbic) được xem như một chất tẩy tế bào chết, tương trợ da cái bỏ các tế bào hư tổn chứa hắc sắc tố melanin, với đến cho bạn 1 làn da sáng, mịn màng hơn. Sự mang mặt của Vitamin C còn giúp khiến cho tăng lượng Glutathione và Vitamin E trong cơ thể. Đây cũng là 2 chất với khả năng chống oxy hóa mạnh mẽ.

Vitamin C cũng rất phải thiết cho quá trình tổng hợp Collagen của cơ thể, giúp tương tác quá trình sản sinh Collagen nâng cao độ đàn hồi cho làn da. Đối có những bạn đang bị viêm nhiễm và sưng đỏ, tiêu dùng vitamin C có thể khiến dịu làn da, giảm kích ứng và dị ứng.

Hơn vậy, việc sử dụng Vitamin C còn giúp nâng cao cường tác dụng của kem chống nắng, góp phần bảo vệ da trước thúc đẩy của ánh nắng mặt trời và giữ cho làn da luôn trắng hồng.

*Glutathione*
Glutathione là một hoạt chất tự nhiên được dùng đa dạng trong các sản phẩm, dịch vụ làm cho trắng da cao cấp, đặc trưng đây là thành phần ko thể thiếu trong các sản phẩm viên uống trắng da.

Cả Glutathione và L-Glutathione đều là các chất hỗ trợ chống oxy hóa hiệu quả và mang lại nhiều tiện lợi về sức khỏe. Tuy nhiên, L-Glutathione luôn được đáng giá cao hơn và được ưu ái tiêu dùng trong những sản phẩm, dịch vụ trắng da. Bởi vì L-Glutathione với khả năng được tiếp thụ qua dạ dày, thành ruột một bí quyết dễ dàng, bền vững, không bị oxy hóa hay mất tác dụng như Glutathione thông thường.

L-Glutathione còn sở hữu lại hiệu quả làm trắng da vững bền việc liên quan giai đoạn sản sinh sắc tố melanin sáng và ngăn chặn việc tổng hợp các hắc melanin ( melanin đen). Qua đó, đảo ngược giai đoạn tổng hợp nhan sắc tố melanin, tăng khả năng sản sinh melanin sáng và giảm sản sinh melanin tối. Kết quả là mang lại cho bạn 1 làn da trắng sáng và đều màu hơn trước.

Ngoài tác dụng dưỡng trắng, L-Glutathione còn với tác dụng thải độc cơ thể, chống oxy hóa, khiến cho chậm quá trình lão hóa da,…

*Có phải dùng viên uống trắng da không?*
“Có phải dùng viên uống trắng da không?”
“Viên uống trắng da mang ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe không?”

Nếu lựa chọn đúng sản phẩm viên uống trắng da tốt cất những thành phần và dưỡng chất sở hữu lợi cho công đoạn ức chế sự hình thành hắc sắc tố melanin. Việc sử dụng viên uống trắng da được xem là giải pháp chăm sóc, khiến cho đẹp da an toàn, không tương tác đến sức khỏe của bạn.

Hiện nay, siêu phổ biến chị em đàn bà sử dụng rộng rãi sử dụng viên uống trắng da để dưỡng trắng da toàn thân. Tuy vậy các bạn cũng phải lưu ý, việc tiêu dùng viên uống trắng da chỉ thực thụ phải chăng lúc bạn chọn đúng sản phẩm bảo đảm chất lượng mang những thành phần phù hợp, đã được chứng minh với hiệu quả làm cho trắng và ko gây hại cho sức khỏe. Còn trường hợp bạn lựa sắm những sản phẩm viên uống trắng da ko đảm bảo chất lượng, ko rõ nguồn gốc, khởi thủy thì nguy cơ gây hại cho sức khỏe là điều hoàn toàn mang thể xảy ra.

*Nên dùng viên uống trắng da toàn thân nào tốt?*





Viên uống trắng da toàn thân nào tốt?

Một sản phẩm viên uống trắng da toàn thân tốt cần đảm bảo đáp ứng hầu hết các tiêu chí dưới đây:


Thông qua quy trình kiểm định nghiêm ngặt trước khi đưa ra thị trường, được cấp phép lưu hành trên thị trường.
Sản phẩm viên uống chính hãng, mang nguồn gốc, xuất phát rõ ràng.
Ưu tiên lựa sắm các sản phẩm tới từ những nhãn hàng uy tín, được đánh giá cao trên thị trường, đảm bảo nghiên cứu chu đáo và được vận dụng kỹ thuật cung cấp tiên tiến, hiện đại.
Thành phần lành tính có cơ thể, và với khả năng dưỡng trắng da như vitamin C, L-Glutathione.
Sản phẩm nhận được đa dạng phản hồi tích cực từ phía người tiêu dùng.






Viên uống trắng da phải chăng nhất hiện tại – Royal Super White

*Top 8 viên uống trắng da toàn thân rẻ nhất 2021*
Hiện nay trên thị trường mang rất phổ biến cái viên uống trắng da có nguồn gốc từ Việt Nam, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc và viên uống trắng da của Mỹ, điều này mang lại rộng rãi sự lựa tậu cho người tiêu dùng. Tuy vậy, nó cũng làm những chị em không biết được đâu là sản phẩm viên uống trắng da tốt nhất hiện nay.

Vì vậy *Minh Lady Beauty* có 1 bài Review chuyên sâu khía cạnh 8 dòng viên uống làm trắng da phải chăng nhất bây giờ để chị em dễ dàng lựa chọn. Cùng xem chi tiết ngay nhé!

_*Danh sách dưới đây được chúng tôi tổng hợp dựa trên đánh giá, số lượng sử dụng._

*1. Viên uống trắng da DR NANO ROYAL*





Viên uống trắng da DR NANO ROYAL

Viên uống trắng da mờ nám DR NANO ROYAL là sản phẩm được bào chế dưới dạng viên nén, mang tác dụng hỗ trợ và giúp da trắng sáng từ sâu bên trong. Là 1 sản phẩm được Hoa Hậu Thế Giới người Việt Nguyễn Thị Huyền Minh đại diện thương hiệu.

Viên uống trắng da trị nám chứa thành phần đặc biệt là L – Glutathione, Collagen Type I, L – Carnitine… Đây là thành phần giúp tái tạo và sản sinh tế bào mới cho da. Góp phần tạo nên cấu trúc làn da, răng, tóc…

*❖ Thành phần làm cho đẹp có trong viên uống trắng da DR NANO:*

*Tên thành phầnHàm lượng*Collagen tuýp I150mgL-Glutathione Reduced 50%100mgNano curcumin50mgL-Carnitine Fumarate50mgAcid alpha lipoic15mgTinh chất lô hội10mg

*Công dụng của viên uống trắng da DR NANO ROYAL*

Hiệu quả gấp 5 lần sản phẩm bôi ngoài
Xóa sạch nám, tàn nhang, ko tái nám sau lúc ngưng sử dụng
Làm trắng nhanh, bật tone nhanh sau lúc tiêu dùng hết 2 hộp
Đặc biệt, chống nắng nội sinh cho da, thải độc tố cho da cực kì tốt
Sản phẩm được FDA Hoa Kì chứng thực và khuyên dùng

*Cảm nhận sự dị biệt của viên uống trắng da Dr Nano Royal Minh Lady Beauty*

Giới chuyên gia đánh giá, đây là 1 sản phẩm uống trắng da an toàn, hiệu quả và với thể tiêu dùng lâu dài.

*❖ Giá chính hãng Viên Uống Trắng Da Dr Nano:* 350.000 đồng

*Thương nhân chịu bổn phận sản phẩm* : CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ ROYAL STAR

Thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Minh Lady Beauty

*Địa chỉ:* 54 Bàu Cát 2, Phường 14, Quận Tân Bình, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
*Cơ sở 2*: 49 Bàu Cát 3, phường 14, quận Tân Bình, TP Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline chọn hàng: +84984.630.628 (Zalo)

*ĐANG CÓ GIẢM GIÁ 35%*
*ADD ZALO: 0984 630 628*

*2. Viên uống trắng da Transino White C Clear Nhật Bản 120 viên/ 240 viên*





Viên uống trắng da Transino White C Clear Nhật Bản

*Viên trắng da Transino White C Clear* là sản phẩm làm trắng da hiệu quả được các chuyên gia sức khỏe bậc nhất khuyên sử dụng được nghiên cứu và điều chế đến từ nhãn hiệu Transino của Nhật Bản.

Transino White C Clear cũng là thực phẩm chức năng *viên uống trắng da* trị nám rất được những chị em đàn bà ưa chuộng tại Việt Nam và nhiều nhà nước trên thế giới.

*❖ Thành phần*:

Theo nhà sản xuất, cứ 4 viên uống trắng da trị nám Transino White C Clear chứa các thành phần chính như sau:

*Tên thành phầnHàm lượng*Axit Ascorbic (Vitamin C)1000 mgL – Cysteine240 mgD-α-Tocopherol Succinate (Vitamin E sở hữu chiết xuất từ tự nhiên)50 mgRiboflavin (Vitamin B)6 mgPyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6)12 mgNicotinamide (Vitamin B3)60  mg

Ngoài ra, trong thành phần của sản phẩm này còn với chứa một số chất khác sở hữu hàm lượng không đáng nói như tinh bột ngô, lactose, cellulose, carmellose, sáp carnauba, oxit titan,…

*❖ Công dụng*:

Công dụng cốt yếu của cái viên uống trắng da Transino Nhật Bản này là:


Kìm hãm quá trình hình thành các hắc tố melanin trên da, tương trợ khiến cho mờ những vết nám da, tàn nhang giúp làn da luôn trắng khỏe, da đều màu.
Hỗ trợ thanh lọc và đào thải các cái độc tố trong cơ thể, cải thiện tình trạng nóng trong – 1 trong các nguyên nhân bậc nhất khiến làn da bị nổi mụn.
Thúc đẩy quá trình bình phục những hư tổn trên da và tái hiện lớp da mới; cấp ẩm giúp làn da luôn mượt mà, đàn hồi, chống oxy hóa
_Ngoài tác dụng làm trắng sáng da, Transino White C Clear 120 viên Nhật còn với tác dụng trị nám cực kỳ hiệu quả._

*❖ Đối tượng sử dụng*:


Loại viên uống này được khuyến khích dùng cho người từ đủ 7 tuổi trở lên, có nhu cầu làm cho đẹp da.
*❖ Hướng dẫn sử dụng*:


Đối có trẻ từ 7 – 14 tuổi: Uống 2 viên/ngày. Chia thành 2 lần vào buổi sáng và buổi tối.
Đối sở hữu người từ 15 tuổi trở lên: Uống 4 viên/ngày, chia đều cho 2 lần vào buổi sáng và tối.
*Lưu ý*: _Không cho trẻ con dưới 7 tuổi tiêu dùng sản phẩm này. Với thành phần lành tính và hiệu quả cao, viên uống trắng da Transino White C Clear là 1 sản phẩm rất đáng để bạn trải nghiệm trong mùa hè này._

*❖ Giá bán Transino White C chính hãng:*


500.000 đồng cho lọ 120 viên
300.000 đồng cho lọ 60 viên
*3. Viên uống trắng da DHC Adlay Extract Nhật Bản*





Viên uống trắng da DHC Adlay Extract Nhật Bản

*Viên uống trắng da DHC Adlay Extract* là một trong các viên uống trắng da toàn thân đang “làm mưa khiến cho gió” trên những diễn đàn làm cho đẹp hiện nay. Đây là sản phẩm hỗ trợ khiến cho trắng da tới thương hiệu quốc dân DHC (Nhật Bản).

Không chỉ có lại hiệu quả tuyệt vời trong khiến cho trắng đẹp da, đảm bảo an toàn sở hữu sức khỏe người tiêu dùng mà sản phẩm còn với giá tiền siêu cần chăng, yêu thích mang điều kiện kinh tế của rộng rãi chị em. Một trong các nguyên do khiến cho viên uống DHC luôn thuộc TOP các sản phẩm làm đẹp bán chạy nhất trên các các trang sắm hàng trực tuyến.

*❖ Thành phần*:

Thành phần của viên uống làm sáng da DHC Adlay Extract gồm:


Chiết xuất hạt Coix ý dĩ Organic cô đặc cất đa dạng acid amin, glutamic acid, vitamin A, B1, B6,… có khả năng ức chế giai đoạn sản sinh hắc dung nhan tố melanin gây thâm sạm, nám da song song giúp dòng bỏ các tế bào da chết, cung cấp những dưỡng chất giúp nuôi dưỡng làn da trắng hồng từ sâu bên trong.
Vitamin E từ dầu thực vật: giúp tăng cường độ ẩm cho làn da, duy trì độ mềm mại, căng mướt cho làn da, cải thiện tình trạng da khô, nhăn nheo, nứt nẻ.
Bột ngọc trai: chế tạo nhiều khoáng vật với lợi cho làn da, góp phần cải thiện một số vấn đề về da như nám da, sạm da, da xỉn màu, da ko đều màu đồng thời giúp nuôi dưỡng làn da trắng hồng từ sâu bên trong.
Sáp ong: cung cấp rộng rãi dưỡng giúp da mịn màng và khỏe mạnh hơn.
Chiết xuất lúa mạch: tác động công đoạn tái tạo tế bào da mới, góp phần bảo vệ làn da trước liên quan của ánh nắng mặt trời, môi trường ô nhiễm,… làm cho làn da bị thâm, sạm nám song song giúp nâng cao cường sức khỏe làn da.
*❖ Công dụng*:


Bổ sung hàm lượng vitamin và khoáng chất dồi dào, nuôi dưỡng làn da khỏe mạnh từ sâu bên trong.
Cải thiện dung nhan tố da, nuôi dưỡng làn da trắng sáng, mịn màng, giúp chị em mau chóng mang làn da trắng đẹp như ý.
Bổ sung, duy trì độ ẩm cho da, giúp da luôn mịn màng đầy sức sống, tránh tình trạng da khô, nứt nẻ, đặc thù là trong các ngày thời tiết đông lạnh.
Ức chế sự hình thành và vững mạnh của những góc tự do- một trong những nguyên do gây thâm nám, tàn hương trên da.
*❖ Đối tượng sử dụng*:


Phụ nữ từ 16 tuổi trở lên được tiêu dùng viên uống trắng da này
Phụ nữ với thai và cho con bú, con trẻ dưới 16 tuổi không được sử dụng viên uống.
*❖ Hướng dẫn sử dụng*:


Mỗi ngày một viên vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ
Nên dùng liên tiếp suốt 3 tháng để thấy kết quả rẻ nhất.
Để nâng cao hiệu quả nhanh chóng, bạn bắt buộc tiêu dùng kết hợp dưỡng trắng từ bên trong và bên ngoài. Bạn cần dùng thêm kem dưỡng ẩm và thường xuyên bôi kem chống nắng bảo vệ da, ăn đa dạng rau xanh, bổ sung thêm những thực phẩm giàu vitamin.

Quy phương pháp đóng gói viên uống sáng da DHC Adlay Extract của Nhật Bản là: Các gói 15 ngày/ 20 ngày/ 30 ngày/ 60 ngày tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu dùng của mỗi người.

*❖ Giá bán DHC Adlay Extract chính hãng:* 1 gói _viên uống sáng da _DHC mang giá tầm 180.000 đồng.

*4. Viên uống trắng da Shiseido Pure White C 240 viên của Nhật Bản*





Viên uống trắng da Shiseido Pure White C 240 viên

*Viên trắng da trị nám Shiseido Pure White C* là sản phẩm làm cho trắng da từ Nhật Bản, thuộc nhãn hàng thực phẩm chức năng cao cấp Shiseido. Loại viên uống này thành lập sau lúc viên uống trắng da trước đó được đa dạng người ưa chuộng.

Viên uống Shiseido Pure White được xem là loại *viên uống trắng da* tốt nhất hiện nay tới từ Nhật Bản

*❖ Thành phần*:

Thành phần của 8 viên uống khiến cho trắng da Shiseido Pure White gồm:

*Tên thành phầnHàm lượng*Gugija (Chinese Wolfberry) of real extracts1500 mgTocotrienols7.5 mgLychee seed extract50 mgAdlay extract25 mgChrysanthemum extract5 mgVitamin C500 mgVitamin E1.8 mg

Viên uống làm cho trắng da Shiseido Pure White an toàn 100% do được chế tạo với các thành phần lành tính từ thiên nhiên.

*❖ Công dụng*:

Ngoài công dụng chính là dưỡng và làm trắng da, thì viên uống trắng da này còn với tác dụng coi sóc sức khỏe.


Thành phần cất chiết xuất quả câu kỷ tử – là loại thảo dược giúp nâng cao miễn dịch và chống nắng an toàn cho bề mặt da.
Thêm vào đó, viên uống trắng da này chứa phổ biến hoạt chất dưỡng da đặc thù giúp khiến trắng nhanh, trị thâm, giảm nám tàn nhang lâu năm.
Ngoài ra, những dưỡng chất này còn với tác dụng ức chế hình thành, giảm hắc tố melanin khiến da bị tối màu
*❖ Đối tượng sử dụng*:


Loại viên uống trắng da này dùng cho đàn bà từ 18 tuổi trở lên.
*❖ Hướng dẫn sử dụng:*


Liều dùng 8 viên/ngày, ngày uống 3 lần. Uống trước lúc ăn 30 phút.
*❖ Giá bán viên uống trắng da Shiseido Pure chính hãng:* 435.000 cho hộp 240 viên.


----------



## minhladybeautyvn (15/10/21)

*5. Viên uống trắng da Relumins Advance White 1650mg Mỹ*




Viên uống trắng da Relumins Advance White

*Viên uống trắng da Relumins Advance White* được sản xuất bởi Relumins, thương hiệu mỹ phẩm hàng đầu của Mỹ. Đây là sản phẩm viên uống trắng da cao cấp từ Mỹ được xếp vào Top đầu các thực phẩm chức năng trắng da bán chạy tại Việt Nam
*❖ Thành phần*:

L-Glutathione, N-Acetyl-L’Cysteine; Axit Alpha Lipoic;
L-Methionine; vitamin E, vitamin B2 và Selenomethionin,…
*❖ Công dụng*:
Loại viên uống trắng da này có tác dụng chính gồm:

Tăng hàm lượng L-Glutathione giúp tăng quá trình sản sinh các tế bào da mới, giúp làn da trắng sáng khỏe mạnh tự nhiên
Làm da luôn mượt mà do được dưỡng ẩm tự nhiên
Chống nắng hiệu quả cho da
Giảm hắc tố làm da trắng sáng đều màu, chống oxy hóa
Đẩy lùi các dấu hiệu lão hóa của làn da như: _da bị nhăn, da không đều màu, tàn nhang, vết nám,.._
*❖ Đối tượng sử dụng*:

Phụ nữ từ 18 tuổi trở lên.
Phụ nữ đang mang thai nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ trước khi sử dụng
*❖ Hướng dẫn sử dụng*:

Ngày dùng từ 2 – 3 viên uống trắng da Relumins Advance White, ngày 3 lần, uống sau ăn.
Viên uống làm sáng da Relumins này tuy rất hiệu quả tuy nhiên giá thành khá cao và thời gian đạt hiệu quả chậm. Vì vậy hãy cân nhắc trước khi lựa chọn loại viên uống trắng da này để có thể theo đuổi đầy đủ lộ trình.
*❖ Giá bán Relumins Advance White chính hãng:* 789.000 đồng

*6. Viên uống trắng da Ritana Skin Whitening Mỹ*






Viên uống trắng da Ritana Skin Whitening
*Viên uống trắng da Ritana Skin Whitening* là viên uống trắng da của Mỹ sử dụng thành phần chính là L-Glutathione kết hợp cùng các tinh chất thiên nhiên vừa giúp dưỡng trắng làn da, làm mờ thâm nám làm đẹp làn da vừa tăng cường sức khỏe làn da, bảo vệ làn da trước các tác nhân gây hại bên ngoài môi trường, đặc biệt là ánh nắng mặt trời.
Hiện tại, sản phẩm này đang được Công ty CP Dược phẩm Eco nhập về và bán hàng. Viên uống trắng da Ritana Skin Whitening đang rất được ưa chuộng vì được quảng cáo truyền thông khá tốt.
*❖ Thành phần*:
Viên uống trắng da Ritana Skin Whitening gồm 20 loại thành phần có tác dụng làm trắng cao cấp như:

White Peony Extract: 100 mg
Marine Collagen Peptide: 20 mg
Sakura Extract: 12 mg
L-Glutathione: 60 mg
Pomegranate Extract: 70 mg
Uva Ursi Extract: 100 mg
Lemon Powder: 85 mg
Mulberry Leaf Extract: 84 mg
Maca Root Extract: 50 mg
Snow Mushroom Powder: 50 mg
Litchi Fruit Extract: 50 mg
Lingonberry Extract: 40 mg
Grape Seed Extract: 40 mg
P.Leucotomos Extract: 25 mg
Sky Fruit Extract: 25 mg
*❖ Công dụng*:

Dưỡng trắng da, cho làn da trắng hồng từ sâu bên trong.
Làm mờ các vết thâm nám, tàn nhang trên da, ngăn ngừa hình thành vết thâm nám tàn nhang mới trên da.
Làm chậm quá trình lão hóa da, cho làn da tươi trẻ, săn chắc, mịn màng hơn, làm giảm các nếp nhăn trên da, ngăn ngừa tình trạng chảy xệ da khi tuổi tác ngày càng tăng cao.
Hỗ trợ chống nắng, bảo vệ da từ sâu bên trong, thúc đẩy quá trình phục hồi làn da bị tổn thương do cháy nắng.
Tăng cường sức khỏe làn da, góp phần bảo vệ làn da trước các tác nhân gây hại bên ngoài môi trường.
*❖ Đối tượng sử dụng*:

Viên uống trắng da Ritana Skin Whitening dùng cho nữ từ 18 tuổi trở lên.
*❖ Hướng dẫn sử dụng*:

Ngày uống 2 lần, mỗi lần 1 viên.
Viên uống trắng da toàn thân Ritana Skin Whitening đem lại hiệu quả rõ rệt chỉ với 1 thời gian tương đối vì vậy đây là loại viên uống trắng da rất đáng tiền.
*❖ Giá bán Ritana Skin Whitening chính hãng:* 650.000 đồng
*7. Viên uống trắng da Sakura L-Glutathione Reduced Nhật Bản*




Viên uống trắng da Sakura L-Glutathione Reduced
Viên uống trắng da Sakura L-Glutathione Reduced với sự kết hợp của nhiều thành phần dưỡng trắng da vượt trội như L-glutathione, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Vitamin C (Ascorbic Acid)… Không chỉ cho hiệu quả dưỡng trắng da nhanh chóng mà còn góp phần tăng cường sức khỏe làn da, tăng hiệu quả bảo vệ da trước các tác nhân gây hại bên ngoài môi trường, đặc biệt là ánh nắng mặt trời. Giúp duy trì một làn da khỏe mạnh, trắng hồng và tươi trẻ.
*❖ Thành phần*:
Viên sủi uống trắng da Sakura L-Glutathione Reduced gồm các thành phần:

L-Glutathione: thành phần dưỡng trắng da tối ưu.
Alpha Lipoic Acid: hỗ trợ hoạt động của L-glutathione, giúp làm đẹp da, điều chỉnh sắc tố da.
Vitamin C: thành phần dưỡng trắng da tối ưu.
Nhau thai ngựa: cung cấp gần 128 phân tử khác gồm các yếu tố tăng trưởng, cytokine hoạt tính sinh học, kháng thể, Glycosaminoglycans, Acid Nucleic, Vitamin, khoáng chất…giúp tái tạo làn da khỏe mạnh, thúc đẩy hoạt động tế bào, tổ chức lại tế bào da, đào thải độc tố
*❖ Công dụng*:

Dưỡng trắng, làm sáng và đều màu da.
Làm mờ các đốm nâu trên da, kiểm soát quá trình hình thành hắc sắc tố melanin, ngăn ngừa thâm nám, tàn nhang mới trên da.
Hỗ trợ thải độc cho tế bào, tăng cường sức khỏe làn da, nuôi dưỡng làn da khỏe, trắng mịn từ sâu bên trong.
Làm chậm quá trình lão hóa, góp phần bảo vệ da và cơ thể trước sự tấn công của các gốc tự do.
Thúc đẩy quá trình sản sinh Collagen của cơ thể, giúp duy trì nét tươi trẻ cho làn da, giúp da đàn hồi và căng mịn hơn.
*❖ Đối tượng sử dụng*:

Nữ giới từ 25 tuổi trở lên có thể dùng được viên uống trắng da này.
Hạn chế dùng cho phụ nữ đang mang thai hoặc cho con bú.
*❖ Hướng dẫn sử dụng*:

Uống 2 lần/ngày, mỗi lần 1 viên vào buổi sáng và buổi trưa.
Kiên trì liên tục từ 3 – 6 tháng
Kết luận: Đây là 1 trong những *viên uống trắng da của Nhật Bản* tốt nhất hiện nay, tuy nhiên giá sản phẩm cao nên không phù hợp cho đa số người dùng.

*❖ Giá bán Sakura L-Glutathione Reduced chính hãng:* 1.800.000 đồng
*8. Viên uống trắng da White Glutathione 500mg Nhật*




Viên uống trắng da White Glutathione 500mg
*Viên uống trắng da White Organic Glutathione 500mg *là sản phẩm _viên uống trắng da_ nổi tiếng không kém đến từ đất nước mặt trời mọc Nhật Bản, giúp chị em mau chóng sở hữu làn da trắng sáng hồng rạng rỡ.
Loại viên uống làm trắng da này được rất nhiều người dùng tin tưởng và ưa chuộng một phần cũng chính nhờ xuất xứ của nó.
*❖ Thành phần*:
Thành phần chính của sản phẩm này bao gồm:

Glutathione.
Collagen (200mg).
Vitamin E (15mg).
Biotin (1000mcg).
Selenium (50mcg).
*❖ Công dụng*:
Công dụng làm đẹp của viên uống trắng da White Organic Glutathione 500mg nhận được rất nhiều đánh giá tích cực từ phía người dùng. Những công dụng tuyệt vời mà sản phẩm này mang đến là:

Cung cấp các dưỡng chất có tác dụng làm trắng da gấp 3 lần so với các loại viên uống cùng loại khác.
Điều hòa lượng tiết tố trong cơ thể giúp làn da khỏe mạnh, loại bỏ độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể, ngăn ngừa mụn, giảm nám tàn nhang xuất hiện trên da.
Chiết xuất dương xỉ có tác dụng chống nắng, bảo vệ làn da khỏi những tác động tiêu cực từ môi trường như tia cực tím, bụi bẩn,…
*❖ Đối tượng sử dụng*:

Loại viên uống trắng da này có thể sử dụng cho mọi người ở nhiều độ tuổi khác nhau.
Tuy nhiên, để đảm bảo sản phẩm phát huy công dụng tốt nhất cũng như an toàn cho bản thân người sử dụng khi bắt đầu bước qua tuổi 20.
*❖ Hướng dẫn sử dụng*:

Liệu trình sử dụng sản phẩm này kéo dài trong vòng 2 tháng.
Bạn nên sử dụng 2 viên đều đặn mỗi ngày, chia làm 2 lần, uống sau mỗi bữa ăn khoảng 1- 2h đồng hồ. Mỗi viên bạn hòa cùng với khoảng 250ml nước lọc để nguội.
Viên uống trắng da White Glutathione 500mg Nhật được mệnh danh là “thần dược” giúp làn da trắng hồng, không còn sạm nám da. Làn da dần khỏe mạnh được sản xuất theo dây chuyền công nghệ đạt chuẩn quốc tế của Nhật Bản. Sản phẩm này chắc chắn là phương thức dưỡng da sáng rạng ngời hoàn hảo nhất dành cho các quý cô sở hữu làn da nâu, rám nắng.
*❖ Giá bán White Glutathione 500mg chính hãng:* 720.000 đồng
​


----------



## duongpham (15/10/21)

Đánh dấu, mình cũng đang tham khảo thêm một số viên uống giúp hỗ trợ trắng da đây


----------



## minhladybeautyvn (15/10/21)

duongpham nói:


> Đánh dấu, mình cũng đang tham khảo thêm một số viên uống giúp hỗ trợ trắng da đây



Viên Uống giờ nhiều loại lắm nha bạn.
Nên hỏi ý kiến người thân cho chắc nha.


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh (27/10/21)

Giờ mình thấy mọi người chuộng sử dụng viên uống trắng da quá.


----------

